# Technische Trails mit Klickies?



## Derzetter (16. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

bin mir gerade total unsicher bzgl. meiner Pedalen/Schuhe. Fahre primär längere AM-Touren und will daher definitiv SPDs (Bin ich vom Rennrad her auch gewöhnt) Frage mich aber, wie es sich mit den Klickies in technisch anspruchsvollen Abschnitten so verhält wo man doch eher mal den Fuß schnell absetzen muss. Mach ich mir da zu viele Gedanken und es ist einfach nur Gewöhnungssache dort auch SPDs zu fahren?! Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir Kombipedale zu holen, mit denen ich dann in solchen Passagen auf die Plattform wechsle, oder halt einfach SPD und fertig?!
Was fahrt ihr so und welche Erfahrungen habt ihr bisher gemacht.
Wäre auch dankbar über kurze Rückmeldung zu folgender Kombi:

SH-MT44 http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-sh-mt44b-multi-sport-touringschuhe-517979?varid=517991

Cube RFR http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/cube-rfr-pedale-flat-mit-klicksystem-schwarz-234434


Cheers
DerZetter


----------



## Plumpssack (16. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre Crankbrothers Pedale und kann den Fuß quasi genau so vom Pedal nehmen und wieder einklicken wie mit normalen Flatpedalen. Manchmal wenns rumpelig ist kanns halt passieren dass man nicht so schnell wieder rein kommt aber wenns z.B. auf einmal am HR rutscht ist mein Fuß sofort ohne nachdenken draußen.
Wenn du es eh schon vom RR fahren kennst würde ich dir empfehlen dich am MTB auch an Klickpedale zu gewöhnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juli 2016)

Wenn dann rein Klick. Time wäre meine Wahl.

Problem ist das Einklicken vor Schlüsselstellen - das muss im Schlaf klappen, im Trackstand im ausgesetzten Gelände. Oder man schiebt.


----------



## Wolfplayer (16. Juli 2016)

das kann doch wohl nur jeder fuer sich selber entscheiden...wer es nicht kann, besser Rad stehen lassen


----------



## berkel (16. Juli 2016)

Kombipedale sind für den ernsthaften Einsatz nix. Ein Kumpel hatte beim Wechsel von Flats auf Klickies auch erst Kombipedale montiert - da ist im Zweifel immer die falsche Seite oben - nervig. Klickpedalschuhe haben auf der Flatseite auch nicht den besten Halt. Er fährt jetzt Time Z, aber ich würde das System nehmen welches du auch am RR fährst.
Grundsätzlich kann man auch technisch richtig schwere Trails mit Klickies fahren (siehe KäptnFR), aber man muss sich dann sicher sein, sonst wird es schnell eine Zitterpartie und man limitiert sich selbst.


----------



## gnss (17. Juli 2016)

Du löst auf dem Rennrad bevor du anhälst bewusst den Schuh aus dem Pedal? Nimm Flats, das wird nichts. Du bleibst einfach stehen und stellst den Fuß auf den Boden? Klickpedale, kein Kombikram.


----------



## nightwolf (17. Juli 2016)

gnss schrieb:


> Du löst auf dem Rennrad bevor du anhälst bewusst den Schuh aus dem Pedal? Nimm Flats, das wird nichts. Du bleibst einfach stehen und stellst den Fuß auf den Boden? Klickpedale, kein Kombikram.


Vorsicht, so einfach ist das nicht. Auf dem Rennrad lernen manche Leute -mehr so die Sonntagsfahrerfraktion, schon klar - das schnelle Ein- und Ausklicken in hundert Jahren nicht. Dort besteht die Notwendigkeit naemlich nicht in der Weise.

Mir ist das schon x-mal passiert, auf Ausfahrt zusammen mit reinen RRlern: Waehrend die (z. B. nach einem Ampelstopp) noch gemuetlich rumeiern und den Einklickpunkt suchen, mache ich schon wieder eine Vollbremsung: Ich hab naemlich in Sekundenbruchteilen eingeklickt, reingetreten, und muss jetzt verhindern, dass ich einem von denen hinten draufknalle  

Also von daher: Erst mal ausprobieren  - Und Kombipedale sind durchaus sinnvoll, man sollte halt nicht die halb-und-halb (a la PD-M 324), sondern die beidseitig-beides Versionen (PD-M 636 oder dgl.) nehmen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Juli 2016)

Die Umstellung von Rennrad (clicks) auf Plattform für MTB ist einfacher als wieder zurück. Ich würde - wenn man gerne viel und lange auch nebenbei Rennrad fährt, diesen Schritt überdenken, weil es den "Tritt" und die Bewegungsabläufe massiv ändert. Wenn es egal ist und man eh nur just for fun fährt ist es egal.

Für "anspruchsvolle Strecken" würde ich nie wieder zurück auf clicks gehen...hatte vorher Time und fühlte mich oft eingeschränkt, wenn es sehr rumpelig wurde. Plattform hat mich auch schon vor dem einen oder anderen Sturz bewahrt (schnell mal vom bike runter gesprungen).


----------



## Meisee (17. Juli 2016)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus. Beim RR sowieso immer mit Klicks.

Beim MTB wechsle ich immer wieder zwischen Klicks und Flats. Bei techniklastigen Strecken fühle ich mich mit Klickies einfach nicht wirklich wohl. Es geht immer ein klein wenig Angst mit, was teilweise schon den Unterschied zwischen weiterfahren oder stürzen ausmacht. 

Wenn ich allerdings sicher bin, nur auf üblichen Waldwegen und kleineren Trails unterwegs zu sein, ist mir nichts lieber als Klicks. Da bin ich von Flats eher schon genervt.

Ich habe auch als erstes Kombipedale ausprobiert, habe sie dann nach 2 Ausfahrten zurückgeschickt, da diese extrem nervig sind und immer die falsche Seite oben ist.


----------



## mavrick (18. Juli 2016)

Hallo, wie schon meine vorredner beschreiben. Ich persönlich fahre technische Strecken ohne Klicker. Es ist meiner Meinung nach auch eine Sache der Sicherheit. Im Falle des Sturzen kann es fatal sein hängen zubleiben. Flats haben sich bei mir durchgesetzt.

LG


----------



## tombrider (18. Juli 2016)

Ich habe an all meinen 3 MTBs die 324er Pedale. Faires Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, sie sind gut gedichtet und halten wirklich lange. Zwar ist der "Wellenschliff" auf der Käfigseite nicht optimal, aber den kann man mit Flex (oder mit Metallsäge und Feile, wenn man mehr Zeit hat) zu "Zinnen" schleifen, die guten Halt geben. Ob mit Sandalen im Sommer bei leichten Touren zum See, oder mit Winterstiefeln bei Schnee, wenn die Klicks einfrieren: Ich empfinde das als praktisch. In schwierigen Passagen wird ausgeklickt. Ganz automatisch die passende Seite beim Einklicken zu finden, ist nur eine Frage der Gewöhnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2016)

Hi,
fahre am HT klick, aktuell am Enduro bis S3-Trails auch Klicks oder Flats.

Technisch schwere Sachen (inkl Bikestolpern) geht hervorragend auch mit Klicks. Aber du solltest den Trackstand dringend auch in grobem Gelände/steil/kurvig beherrschen (wg Wiedereinklicken)...

Außerdem die Klicks nicht zu fest/hart einstellen.

Vorteil der Klicks: 
1. der Schwerpunkt wird sauber und gleichmäßig verteilt
2. du hast jederzeit den Kopf für die Linienwahl frei, die Füße bleiben auch bei heftigem Gepolter/Wurzeln/Geschwindigkeit immer da, wo sie hingehören 
3. Auch bei Stürzen klickt man automatisch aus.

Nachteil:
für saubere Fahrtechnik zu erlernen (BunnyHop/Manual/Umsetzen) sollte man Flats montieren, um nicht a la SchweineHopp zu enden.

Pedale mit einer Seite Klick/eine Seite Flat sind die schlechteste Lösung!

Dann wird im schwerem Gelände ausgeklickt auf einer Seite>>>keine gleichmäßige Belastung (ein Pedal oben), ergo eiert der Fahrer und hat dank den Cleats keinen guten Stand im Vergleich zu der griffigen Flatschuhe-Sohle. Geht immer schief...

Bei Fragen gerne melden

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 101478 (18. Juli 2016)

Combi Pedale geht gar nicht, aus dem Grund den meine Vorredner schon angegeben haben, ist weder Fisch noch Vogel !
ich bin für Klickis, sogar immer mehr DH Pros fahren sie also kann das nicht so schlecht sein.
am Anfang in technischem Gelände etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aber die Uebung macht den Meister.


----------



## berkel (18. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> Außerdem die Klicks nicht zu fest/hart einstellen.


Dabei wäre ich allerdings vorsichtig. Ist ähnlich wie beim Skifahren, ungewollt auszuklicken kann gefährlicher sein als nicht raus zu kommen. Ich hatte da mal ein gefährliche Situation als auf einem Hangweg das Bike durch einen Stein versetzt hat und mein Fuß plötzlich ausklickte - Gewichtsimpuls hangabwärts - konnte das geradeso noch abfangen. Ich würde die Auslösestärke nicht zu leicht einstellen.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2016)

...ich schrieb nichts von auf "leicht" einstellen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (18. Juli 2016)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Vorteil der Klicks:
> 1. der Schwerpunkt wird sauber und gleichmäßig verteilt
> 2. du hast jederzeit den Kopf für die Linienwahl frei, die Füße bleiben auch bei heftigem Gepolter/Wurzeln/Geschwindigkeit immer da, wo sie hingehören
> 3. Auch bei Stürzen klickt man automatisch aus.


Interessant, bin genau gegensätzlicher Meinung bzw. habe andere Erfahrungen zu 1+2+3:
1: Schwerpunkt: da ist kein Unterschied, wenn ich zentral mit den Schuhen auf der Pedalachse stehe. Das ist reine Übungssache, die richtige Position zu finden und geht irgendwann wie von alleine. Kniefreundlicher ist es übrigens auch.
2. Ferner ist es auch beim rumpeligen Downhillfahren eine reine Konzentrationssache, genügend Spannung in den Beinen zu haben und mit etwas Druck auf der Pedale und Körperspannung trainiert es auch für Bunnyhop etc.
3. Leider stürzt man nicht immer zur richtigen Richtung aus. Es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass unverhofft, etwas im Weg ist, und das man nicht seitlich rauskommt und übers Rad fliegt. Hab ich selber schon erlebt und oft genug gesehen. Hat bös weh getan.

Letztendlich habe ich nach 10 Jahren meine heissgeliebten Klicks in den Schrank gelegt und fahr nun seit 5 Jahren nur noch Plattform. Der Fahrstil hat sich dadurch um einiges gebessert, da man mit Plattform eher zu einer aktiven Fahrweise erzogen wird und sich plötzlich auch wesentlich schwierige Teilstücke traut wie z.b. spassig enge Spitzkehren runter mit anschliessenden Treppen usw. ;-) Verletzungen habe ich seitdem keine, ausser zugegebenermassen am Anfang ein paar pins, die sich ins Schienbein gebohrt habe...das war aber eher mangelnder Druck auf der Pedale und die Umstellungsphase.

Für Feldwege und Kilometerreisen auf dem Crosser trage ich allerdings meine Time-Klickies.


----------



## brownbear (19. Juli 2016)

Zu Punkt 1. Du stehst auf dem Plattformpedal meistens nicht perfekt und somit nicht zentral über der Achse. Bei Klicks schon. 

Zu 2. bei richtigem Wurzel Geballer hilft dir auch die beste Körperspannung nicht mehr. 

Zu  3. ich klicke meist auch unterbewusst aus bei einem Sturz oder einer gefährlichen Situation. Klar sollte aber sein, dass das Plattform Pedal hier die sichere Alternative ist da man immer runter/raus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2016)

brownbear schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1. Du stehst auf dem Plattformpedal meistens nicht perfekt und somit nicht zentral über der Achse. Bei Klicks schon.
> 
> Zu 2. bei richtigem Wurzel Geballer hilft dir auch die beste Körperspannung nicht mehr.
> 
> Zu  3. ich klicke meist auch unterbewusst aus bei einem Sturz oder einer gefährlichen Situation. Klar sollte aber sein, dass das Plattform Pedal hier die sichere Alternative ist da man immer runter/raus kommt.



Jetzt ersetze das Wort "Du" mal besser mit "Ich" oder "Wir"...denn es ist einfach so, dass es alles eine persönliche Präferenz gibt, ob man mit Klick oder Platformpedale besser auskommt..."Ich" für meinen Teil, stehe komischerweise MEISTENS PERFEKT auf der Pedale...da sucht sich der Fuss ganz automatisch seinen Weg....letztendlich ist das eine Frage des indiv. Körpergefühls und Übungssache.

Zu 2: Schau Dir z.B. mal die downhill-profis an...die haben ALLE genügend Körperspannung und Kontrolle, um bei richtigem Wurzel Geballer ohne feste Bindung runter zu fahren...ich bin zwar kein Profi aber es gab noch nie Wurzeln oder Steinfelder, die mich da gestört haben....eher umgedreht ist es so, dass ich bei Steinfelder mit Klicks eher zu langsam aus der Bindung komme und stürze könnte. Bei Plattform kann ich schneller reagieren und den Fuss mal eben schnell seitlich rausstellen.

Ich sehe den Sinn lediglich bei langen Bergauffahrten pro klicks (drücken und ziehen statt nur drücken)


----------



## pacechris (19. Juli 2016)

Wegen den pins die sich ins Schienbein bohren hab ich vor vielen Jahre zu Klickies gewechselt und bin dabei geblieben.
Ich kann ohne ehrlich gesagt fast gar nicht mehr fahren, ich klicke sogar ein/aus wenn ich auf einem Rad sitzte wo keine dran sind


----------



## berkel (19. Juli 2016)

Zumindest sollte man in jeder Situation auch mit Flats zurecht kommen bevor man auf Klickies wechselt. Das verbessert die Körperspannung und Verbindung zum Bike.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das Klickies nur im Rennbereich nennenswerte Vorteile bieten. Ich fahre auch am RR Flats da ich mit der Fußmitte über der Pedalachse stehe. Ich kann dabei keine wirklichen Nachteile feststellen, auch bergauf nicht.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wegen den pins die sich ins Schienbein bohren hab ich vor vielen Jahre zu Klickies gewechselt und bin dabei geblieben.
> Ich kann ohne ehrlich gesagt fast gar nicht mehr fahren, ich klicke sogar ein/aus wenn ich auf einem Rad sitzte wo keine dran sind


Ich hatte das auch direkt einmal bei meiner Plattform-Jungfernfahrt bei einem bikeride-Fahrtechniktraining und danach nie wieder....hat geblutet wie Sau. Ich kann schon verstehen, dass man danach kuriert ist aber es lag wirklich an mir selber (keine Kraft, fehlende Konzentration).
.....


...apropos...kann deren Fahrtechniktraining empfehlen...erweitert den Horizont.

Einfach mal schaun ab min. 1:40 wie die da den den trail runterknistern..man sieht da sehr schön, dass die Plattformpedale (in waagerechter Position) und mit Druck flüssig zu fahren ist:


----------



## R.C. (19. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Schau Dir z.B. mal die downhill-profis an...die haben ALLE genügend Körperspannung und Kontrolle, um bei richtigem Wurzel Geballer ohne feste Bindung runter zu fahren...



Ja. Sie tun es aber nicht, sondern fahren ueberwiegend Klicks.


----------



## Jaerrit (19. Juli 2016)

Also ich persönlich fühle mich mit Flats im technischen Gelände auch sicherer als mit Klickies. Muss jeder mit sich selber ausmachen. Da ich gelegentlich auch mal halbwegs technisch und entsprechend langsam bergauf fahre, finde ich Flats auch dort angenehmer, weil man mal eben schnell absetzen kann.

Den Vergleich mit den DH Pros finde ich jetzt allerdings wenig hilfreich, zumindest nicht wenn man üblicherweise auf "normalen" Trails unterwegs ist und auch mal technische oder verblockte Passagen hoch will. Die erledigen die Pros üblicherweise mit dem Lift. Und bergab kommt von den Jungs glaub ich auch keiner auf die Idee mal eben so langsam um die Ecke zu kippeln, dass er zur Vermeidung eines Umfallers den Fuß schnell absetzt, oder


----------



## Alumini (19. Juli 2016)

Oh, gab's den Thread noch nicht? 

Wirklich technisch: Einfacher sind Flats (Ausklicken ist fast nie das Problem, aber das Wiedereinklicken!). Wer es auch mit Klickies kann, fährt Klickies. Wer auf's Maul fliegt, fährt flats.
Forst-/Waldwege-Tour mit der XC-Truppe: egal, oder Klickies (sportliches Fahren).

Bei den DH Pros mal auf die Schuhe achten: Sieht aus wie 5/10 Freerider, aber Lasche über dem Spann = Modell "Falcon" = Klickies (Crankbrothers Mallet, z.B.). Es gibt nur wenige Ausnahmen (Sam Hill?), die mit reinen Flats fahren.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (19. Juli 2016)

Aus meiner Erfahrung funktionieren Kombipedale nicht.

Ich habe ein kaputtes Knie und empfinde Klicks als angenehmer, auch im technischen bis S3.

Meine Lösung findest in meinem Bikemarkt: ich habe mir PD-M545 mit Pins bestückt. In Kombination mit z.B. 5.10 Hellcat kannst Du beim Start im verblockten, wenn ein sicheres Einklicken nicht gewährt ist, das Pedal auch wie ein Flat benutzen.

Ich verwende dazu die 'M' markierten Cleats und habe die Spannung des Pedal gegen Null gedreht. So ist auch ein schneller und sicherer Ausstieg jederzeit leicht möglich.

Die Anregung zu diesem Umbau hatte ich durch die Mallet, die allerdings nicht eingeklickt einen sehr viel schwächeren Stand hatten und, wenn eingeklickt, einen fast nimmer rausgelassen haben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Ja. Sie tun es aber nicht, sondern fahren ueberwiegend Klicks.


Nö, Bei der Deutschen Enduro Meisterschaft in Altenau max. 5% mit Klicks ...Ich war selbst vor Ort. Grundsätzlich ist sowas auch streckenabhängig.


----------



## R.C. (19. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Nö, Bei der Deutschen Enduro Meisterschaft in Altenau max. 5% mit Klicks ...Ich war selbst vor Ort. Grundsätzlich ist sowas auch streckenabhängig.



Bei 'DH-Profis' gehe ich vom DH WC (oder von mir aus auch IXS EC) aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Latz (19. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre hauptsächlich steile alpine Sachen und bin mittlerweile eineinhalb Jahre auf Klicks. Vorher ewig Flatpedals. Bin allerdings immernoch am hadern ob es die richtige Wahl ist. Gerade anfangs hats mich doch öfter wegen den Klicks aufs Maul gelegt. Allerdings immer ohne Geschwindigkeit. Blaue Flecken gibts im Alpinen Gelände trotzdem 
Beim Bergauffahren (gerade bei kurzen Stelpassagen die man im stehen fährt), beim Umsetzen und wenn man schnell berg abfährt sind Klicks allerdings sooo viel besser dass ich die Schmerzen wohl auch weiterhin in Kauf nehmen werde. Zum Glück hat sich die Sturzquote reduziert


----------



## martin2608 (19. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Einfach mal schaun ab min. 1:40 wie die da den den trail runterknistern..man sieht da sehr schön, dass die Plattformpedale (in waagerechter Position) und mit Druck flüssig zu fahren ist:



nach >15 Jahren MTBiken mit Clickies habe ich vor wenigen Wochen im Zuge eines MTB-Technik Trainings mit Manfred St. & Kurt R. auf Flats gewechselt und bin schwierige Stellen gefahren, die ich sonst nicht gefahren wäre. Vorteile aus meiner Sicht ist das leichte Trennen vom Bike vor einem Überschlag und dass man seine Position am Pedal variieren kann (z.B. beim "Drücken" in eine Kurve) Weiters kann man mit Flats den Bunny Hop und Manual sauber lernen. Klarerweise ist auch das Gehen ohne Platte in der Sohle komfortabler.

Ich denke auch, dass dies jeder selber entscheiden muss. Falls ich wieder mal bei der Salzkammergut-Trophy mitfahre, würde ich wieder mit Clickies fahren (auch die All-Mountain Strecke D) .
Sobald es technischer wird, kommen bei mir ganz klar die Flats an die Kurbel.
Vermutlich übe ich nicht nur das Fahren, sondern auch das Stürzen seltener als die Profis 

Leicht eingestellte Clickies oder Combipedale halte ich auf schnellen ruppigen Trails für wenig sinnvoll, da es aus meiner Sicht ggf. zu schwierig ist bzw. zu lange dauert, (wieder) in die Pedale zu finden.

@Derzetter : die Varianten probieren und (je nach Strecke) entscheiden! Viel Spaß!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei 'DH-Profis' gehe ich vom DH WC (oder von mir aus auch IXS EC) aus


okay...das kann schon sein, dass die Elite das macht, letztendlich ist es aber nicht, dass 100% Klickie im Pro-zirkus gefahren wird...wird wohl immer unterschiedliche Präferenzen geben.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (19. Juli 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Ich fahre hauptsächlich steile alpine Sachen und bin mittlerweile eineinhalb Jahre auf Klicks. Vorher ewig Flatpedals. Bin allerdings immernoch am hadern ob es die richtige Wahl ist. Gerade anfangs hats mich doch öfter wegen den Klicks aufs Maul gelegt. Allerdings immer ohne Geschwindigkeit. Blaue Flecken gibts im Alpinen Gelände trotzdem
> Beim Bergauffahren (gerade bei kurzen Stelpassagen die man im stehen fährt), beim Umsetzen und wenn man schnell berg abfährt sind Klicks allerdings sooo viel besser dass ich die Schmerzen wohl auch weiterhin in Kauf nehmen werde. Zum Glück hat sich die Sturzquote reduziert


Lustig...bei mir ists genau umgedreht (vor 5 Jahren auf Flat gewechselt).

Berghoch find ich Klickies immer noch gut, wenn es lange hoch geht und steil wird und ich noch mit der Ferse nachziehen kann. Bergab fühle ich mich wesentlich sicherer mit Flatpedalen...da hab ich immer die Sicherheit, dass ich schnell abspringen kann, wenn ich mich verbremst habe oder wenn man irgendwo hängen bleibt.

Blaue Flecken bekomme ich seitdem ich auf dem bike sitze...mit oder ohne Flat/Klick etc. ;-)


----------



## trautsichnix (19. Juli 2016)

ich finde Plattform mit runden Pins und Five -Ten sind wie Klickies fahren ,und Bruchteile einer Sekunde beim Sturz sicherer


----------



## dave_f (19. Juli 2016)

Ich fahre Rennrad immer mit Clickpedale, und war jahrelang damit auf dem MTB unterwegs. Wenn ich mich in knifflige MTB Passagen unsicher fühlte, habe ich mich manchmal dabei erwischt, vorher auszuclicken und auf der Platform rumzueiern (total verkehrt, dafür ist der Plattform nicht da).

Mittlerweile bin ich auf flats gewechselt, und wenn es ein Unterschied in der Effizienz bergauf macht, dann spielt der Tagesform, Reifenrollwiderstand, etc. nach meiner Erfahrung die größere Rolle.

Auf dem Dirtbike (wo ich inzwischen springen, bunnyhop, endos, etc. übe) sind flats, deswegen will ich sie auch am MTB haben. Weil sie vertraut sind und mir ein vertrautes Gefühl der Sicherheit vermitteln.

Wenn dir endos, wheelies, ein Tag im Bikepark mehr Spass machen mit Klickies als Flats, dann sind sie die bessere Wahl. Ich verlasse mich auf mein Bauchgefühl, ich denke die meisten Leute fahren am besten wenn sie sich sicher fühlen und entspannt sind. Das kann mit klickies oder flats der Fall sein.


----------



## Alumini (19. Juli 2016)

Sauberer wird jede Technik auf Flats, weil der Mogelfaktor wegfällt. Der Kollege der schrieb, Umsetzen ginge mit Klicks besser, mag aus seiner Sicht recht haben, macht dann aber aus technischer Sicht so einiges falsch. Aber wenn's hilft. ;-)


----------



## DR_Z (19. Juli 2016)

Hi Zetter,

Du hast ja quasi schon eine Entscheidung getroffen mit deiner Pedal/Schuh Auswahl.
Freunde von mir, die ähnliche Gedanken mit sich rumtragen, fahren ähnliche Kombis.
Wichtig ist, dass du für die Flats eigentlich eine weiche Sohle a´la 5ten brauchst.
Prüfe also die Schuhe, ob sie dem Anspruch genügen oder kaufe dir gleich 5ten mit Klicki-Einsatz.

Für lange AM Touren benutze ich nur Klickis weil sie gerade bei schwierigen Gripverhältnissen und starken Steigungen ein entscheidendes Quentchen mehr Antrieb generieren. Bei solchen Rucksacktouren lasse ich sowieso die wirklich heiklen Passagen aus (schieben) weil ein Sturz in den Bergen unabsehbare Folgen haben kann. Die wirklich knackigen Dinger lassen sich oft mit Fuß unten sowieso nicht fahren.

Wer als normale Biker techniklastige Trails fahren will und üben will, der ist ganz bestimmt mit Flats besser aufgestellt.
Wichtig ist noch, dass die Cleats in 51er und 56er Variante angeboten werden. Die 56er lösen im Notfall auch nach oben aus, dann muss man sie nicht so locker einstellen weil man dann immer noch einen Notausgang hat. Ich habe nur 51er, bin schon öfter abgeflogen und weiß egentlich nicht warum ich am Ende immer ausgeklickt war??? Nur einmal in vielen Jahren bin ich stehend umgefallen weil ein kleiner Stein und schmieriger Lehm den Auslösemechanismus blockierte Das war aber auch nur ein Anhalten mit ziemlich schlappem Fußdreher, da ist der Impuls in einer kritischen Situation aber deutlich heftiger

Entscheiden musst du nach den vielen und logischer Weise immer sehr individuellen Ratschlägen nun selber


----------



## Basti138 (19. Juli 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Sauberer wird jede Technik auf Flats, weil der Mogelfaktor wegfällt. Der Kollege der schrieb, Umsetzen ginge mit Klicks besser, mag aus seiner Sicht recht haben, macht dann aber aus technischer Sicht so einiges falsch. Aber wenn's hilft. ;-)


Und strenggenommen nur mim Starrbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timtim (19. Juli 2016)

Ich fahr alles mit Klickis ,oder mit Flats .Aber zur Zeit lieber mit Klicks, das freut das Brain und man lernt sich jeder erdenklichen Situation besser anzupassen .In Zeiten von Versenkstützen und 1x 11 die ideale Ergänzung intuitiv unterwegs im Trail zu sein,grad wenn dieser ständig auf und ab führt , ich liebe es ! Ab s3 wird es manchmal knifflig wenn man ausgeklickt durch die Situation rauscht weil der Kopf mit Linie u.Bremsen u.Gewichtsverlagerung so sehr beschäftigt ist das einklicken den Prozessor einfach überfordert .....
Aber nur meine Meinung,in meinem Umfeld hat da keiner weiter Bock drauf


----------



## Raizzz (20. Juli 2016)

Servus, 

am CC-Bike (29", Carbon, technisch wenig anspruchsvolle Strecken - dafür Strecke machne) fahre ich Clicks. Und Am AM/Enduro Flats mit passendem Schuhwerk.  Nur die Kombipedale - die habe ich weggeworfen


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Bei 'DH-Profis' gehe ich vom DH WC (oder von mir aus auch IXS EC) aus


heute morgen zufällig wiederentdeckt....DH-WC-Video von Meribel 2014....achte mal auf die Schuhe/Füsse...alles Plattform:





http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/08...d-cup-7-meribel-ergebnisse-der-qualifikation/

oder Leogang 2012...






...
alles Profis! ;-)


----------



## R.C. (20. Juli 2016)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> heute morgen zufällig wiederentdeckt....DH-WC-Video von Meribel 2014....achte mal auf die Schuhe/Füsse...alles Plattform:



Kann es sein, dass du nicht weisst wie DH-Klickschuhe aussehen? Einfach gesagt: 5.10 mit zusaetzlichem Klettverschluss: Clipless.

Aber ja, Sam Hill und Ratboy (nicht immer) fahren Flats.


			
				ratboy schrieb:
			
		

> "I’m on flat pedals, Burgtecs," says Bryceland. "Just 'cos I’ve been getting my feet off a lot as I don’t know when the bike is going to turn. I much prefer riding flats, but some tracks are so rough you need to clip in just to keep your feet in."


http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/a...elands-pro-bike-santa-cruz-v10-cc-2016-46936/


----------



## Loamer (20. Juli 2016)

Richtig, in den Videos sind fast nur Klickis zu sehen. Im Downhill Wordcup gibt es in den Top 20 momentan etwa drei Fahrer, die auf Flats unterwegs sind, alle anderen Klicks. 

Bei ernsthaftem Gelände und einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit nützen Kombipedale oder Fahren im ausgeklickten Zustand einfach nichts mehr, das ist dann nur noch rumgeeiere. 

Das Flats für die Fahrtechnik besser wären, kann man so auch nicht verallgemeinern. Das mag für Leute gelten, die aus dem Rennrad- oder CC-Bereich kommen und den Bonnyhop üben. Wenn man allerdings schon auf einem gewissen Level fährt, kann man mit Klickpedalen eventuell noch einiges an der eigenen Fahrtechnik rausholen - vorausgesetzt es liegt einem. Seitdem ich (Downhill, Enduro) von Flats auf Klickis gewechselt bin, wurde mein Fahrstil viel verspielter, actionreicher, schöner anzusehen und ich habe noch mehr Spaß am Fahren! Man hat einfach zusätzliche Kontrolle über sein Rad und steht immer in perfekter Position auf dem Pedal. Diese Ansicht teilt wohl nicht jeder, denn Flatfahrer wie Sam Hill oder Brendan Fairclough fahren natürlich trotzdem tausendmal beeindruckender als ich es jemals tun werde  

Zum Thema Stürzen. Auf "normalen" Trails und Downhillstrecken sehe ich mit Klickis keinen allzu großen Nachteil. Beim Sturz kommt man immer irgendwie aus dem Pedal raus. Man bewegt sich ja in Geschwindigkeiten, wo man auch mit Flats nicht viel mehr machen kann, außer zu hoffen, dass es nicht zu sehr weh tun wird. Anders ist es beim hochalpinen Stolperbiken. Bei den langsamen Geschwindigkeiten in so extrem verblockten Gelände kommt es öfter mal dazu, dass man aktiv über den Lenker abspringen muss, um schlimmeres zu verhindern. Das ist mit Klickis schwer bis unmöglich. Auch bei großen Sprüngen kann es passieren, dass man sich in der Luft in einer ziemlich aussichtslosen Lage befindet, bei der es nur noch hilft, das Bike von sich wegzudrücken und versuchen, irgendwie auf den Füßen zu landen. Mit Klickis endet das dann halt oft mit einem ziemlich unsanften Bauchplatscher oder schlimmer...

Als Anfänger beim Bergabfahren würde ich auf jeden Fall Flats empfehlen. Ich beobachte das häufig bei Tourenfahrern, die im technisch steilen Gelände dann etwas überfordert sind, nervös werden, ausklicken und dann ziemlich vorhersehbar stürzen. 
Wer schon sicher unterwegs ist, dem kann ich nur empfehlen mal Klickis auszuprobieren. Vielleicht macht ihr die selben Erfahrungen wie ich und wenn es nicht taugt, dann halt zurück zu Flats


----------



## Sven_Kiel (20. Juli 2016)

R.C. schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass du nicht weisst wie DH-Klickschuhe aussehen? Einfach gesagt: 5.10 mit zusaetzlichem Klettverschluss: Clipless.
> 
> Aber ja, Sam Hill und Ratboy (nicht immer) fahren Flats.
> 
> http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/a...elands-pro-bike-santa-cruz-v10-cc-2016-46936/


okay, sorrrysorry...hab tatsächlich auf Sam Hill und Bryceland geachtet....klaro, weiss ich wie DH-Klickschuhe aussehen.

Hab mich wohl zu sehr von den Videos flashen lassen...tatsächlich scheint sich da in den letzten Jahren einiges geändert zu haben, wie ich jetzt auch festgestellt habe (Asche über mein Haupt).

Der DH-Zirkus ist halt noch schneller geworden....ein interessantes Video dazu von (R.I.P) Steve Smith ..er fuhr eine Zeitlang "flat"...(ab min. 5:43 geht sein statement los)...warum er dann "geclipped" präferiert hat..
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Video-Steve-Smith-Blow-by-Blow-Account-of-His-First-World-Cup-Vi.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rubik (20. Juli 2016)

Am HT von Anfang an Klickpedale und auch wenn ich zu Beginn mich daran gewöhnen musste (hier und da mal vergessen auszuklicken), möchte ich es heute nicht mehr missen.
Bei sehr langsamen Fahrten oder technisch anspruchsvollen Stellen klicke ich vorher aus (meist klappt das pedalieren halbwegs weiter)
und habe ansonsten auch auf "einfach" eingestellt - das Ausklicken geht dann sehr fix. 
Bei meinem Crossbike (Alltagsbike) hatte ich bis vor wenigen Monaten ebenfalls so Kombipedale, nein das war nichts für mich. Öfter war die falsche Seite oben und hatte ich zu selten normale Schuhe an als ich damit gefahren bin.
Das zeigte mir auch - ein mal Klickies - immer Klickies. 

Aber letzendlich wirst Du es wahrscheinlich selber probieren um eine eigene 100%tige Meinung zu erhalten.


----------



## Herr Latz (21. Juli 2016)

Alumini schrieb:


> Sauberer wird jede Technik auf Flats, weil der Mogelfaktor wegfällt. Der Kollege der schrieb, Umsetzen ginge mit Klicks besser, mag aus seiner Sicht recht haben, macht dann aber aus technischer Sicht so einiges falsch. Aber wenn's hilft. ;-)


Bin ja schon voll gespannt daß du mir erklärst was ich falsch mach.


----------



## Deleted35614 (21. Juli 2016)

Bin 15 Jahre mit Klickies und selber gemachten Bergschuhen gefahren, auch im technischen Gelände ging es gut und ich kam immer raus und rein.
Fahre nun seit 2011 nur noch Flats und habe technisch dadurch enorm dazugelernt, auch habe ich mir etwas Trialtechnik angeeignet und es macht jetzt so richtig Spass.




Der grosse Unterschied aber ist, wie ich finde, man spart sich mit Flats unheimlich Energie in technischen Passagen!

Mit Klickies war es sehr anstrengend, an schwierigen Passagen die beim erstenmal nicht geklappt haben, einzuklicken und das Gleichgewicht zu halten, um die Stelle ein weiteres Mal anfahren zu können.

Andererseits gibt es Fahrer wie den Käptn Fr, die würden vermutlich ohne Klickies nicht so fahren wie sie jetzt fahren.
Also alles Geschmacksache, Übung und Erfahrung.


----------



## GravityFan (21. Juli 2016)

Mal meine 50 Pfennig zum Thema:

Gerade mit nem Hardtail kommt man mit Flats in richtig rumpeligen Gelände schonmal an die Grenzen. Wenn man in ein Steinfeld ballert oder überall Wurzeln sind, dann rüttelt es einen schonmal ganz gerne von den Pedalen runter. Gerade die Kurventechnik leidet darunter auch, weil man das kurvenäußere Pedal nicht sonderlich gut absenken kann, ohne runtergerüttelt zu werden.
Und das passiert selbst mit den besten Schuhen und Pedalen noch ab und zu.

Ich merke bei mir, dass ich über lange Wurzelteppiche oder Steinfelder mit dem Hardtail eine deutlich hecklastigere Position einnehme um "von hinten" Druck gegen die Pedale aufzbauen, damit man den Kontakt behält. Das führt in Kurven dann wieder zu Problemen mit dem Druck auf dem Vorderrad. (Beispiel: steiles Steinfeld, welches direkt in einen Anlieger mündet).
Prinzipiell hab ich schon öfters überlegt auf Klicks zu wechseln. Aber häufig ertappe ich mich dabei von den Pedalen zu rutschen, wenn die Körperspannung nachlässt oder die Technik nicht stimmt. Daher sind die mir eine gute Hilfe für das Lernen von Techniken und bleiben auch erstmal drann.


----------



## Alumini (21. Juli 2016)

Herr Latz schrieb:


> Bin ja schon voll gespannt daß du mir erklärst was ich falsch mach.


Dem Tonfall entnehme ich, dass es sinnlos wäre. Einfach weiter mitlesen, vielleicht kommst Du noch drauf.


----------



## Sattelstuerze (23. Juli 2016)

Hi,



DR_Z schrieb:


> Hi Zetter,
> 
> Wichtig ist noch, dass die Cleats in 51er und 56er Variante angeboten werden. Die 56er lösen im Notfall auch nach oben aus, dann muss man sie nicht so locker einstellen weil man dann immer noch einen Notausgang hat.



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich fahre selber die 56er Variante und konnte bisher immer problemos auslösen. Auch an brenzligen Stellen hatte ich bisher keine Probleme, bin bisher auch bei Stürzen oder anderen brenzligen Situationen immer rausgekommen ohne aktive ans Ausklicken denken zu müssen. Anfangs bin ich noch mit den 51er Cleats gefahren, die haben mich deutlich mehr eingeschränkt.

Wie schon mehrfach geschrieben, ist das Problem bei den Klickies meistens eher das schnelle Reinkommen nachdem man mal den Fuß abgesetzt hat. Hier ist man die ersten Meter mit den Gedanken mehr beim Einklicken als mit dem Kopf bei auf der Strecke. Das kann dann schonmal hektisch werden. ;-) Wählt man aber ein Pedal mit ausreichend großem Rahmen sollte man immer noch einen sicheren Stand haben.

Finger weg von Kombipedalen, die sind eher was fürs Trekingrad. 

Gruß!


----------



## Alumini (23. Juli 2016)

Was der Sinn der 56er sein soll, hat sich mir nie erschlossen. Das Nichtauslösen nach Oben ist genaugenommen der einzige Grund warum man Klicks fährt. Dann kann man auch 5/10 mit anständigen Flats fahren, sich ein Minimum an Körperspannung zulegen und hat genausoviel Halt.


----------



## Sattelstuerze (23. Juli 2016)

...ich würde mir jetzt keine mangelnde Körperspannung unterstellen. Der Halt im Vgl. zu Flats ist schon ein anderer und damit nicht zu vergleichen! 
Die 56er sind in meinen Augen die beste Kombination aus Flat und normalem Klickpedal. Fester, reproduzierbarer, knieschonender Stand mit einfacher Auslösemöglichkeit.

Für mich daher die bessere Wahl ;-)  Wie überall auch lässt sich darüber, ob sinnvoll oder sinnfrei, trefflich streiten - Körperspannung hin oder her... 

Gruß


----------



## pacechris (26. Juli 2016)

Ich will diese Jahr unbedingt mal ein Fahrtechnikkurs machen, oder auch vielleicht  mehr als einen.

Wenn man wie ich mit Klickies fährt sollte man dann so ein Kurs nicht auch damit machen? Es soll ja mit Flats gefahren werden, eigentlich.


----------



## Brewmaster (26. Juli 2016)

Hab neulich einen Kurs gemacht und da stand klar drinnen --> Fahren Sie mit den Pedalen die Sie immer fahren!

Was auch sonst? Du musst ja üben womit Du fährst und nicht was es sonst noch so gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (27. Juli 2016)

Ich werde die Woche mal genau nachfragen, wollte zu Trailrock in Dahn gegen.

Hab ab nächste 3Wochen Urlaub, und gib es nix anderes als Biken.


----------



## pacechris (29. Juli 2016)

Hab mal mit dem Coach telefoniert, der hat mir empfohlen beim Kurs auf die Klickies zu verzichten. Das erlernte könnte ich später auch mit Klickies zum Großteil anwenden.

Muss ich mir mal noch überlegen.


----------



## MrMapei (30. Juli 2016)

Ich schätze es kommt drauf an, was ihr im Kurs macht. Bei meinem ersten Fahrtechikkurs (Grundlagentraining) bin ich mit Klickies gefahren, bei einem anderen Kurs haben wir so Sachen wie Trackstand, Wheelis probiert, da hatte ich freiwillig Flats dran geschraubt.


----------



## tombrider (31. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Hab mal mit dem Coach telefoniert, der hat mir empfohlen beim Kurs auf die Klickies zu verzichten. Das erlernte könnte ich später auch mit Klickies zum Großteil anwenden.
> 
> Muss ich mir mal noch überlegen.



Das macht aus zwei Gründen Sinn: Erstens, weil es sonst beim Üben der Technik zu Umfallern bei langsamen Geschwindigkeiten (Gleichgewichtsübungen etc.) kommen kann, wenn man als Anfänger noch nicht schnell genug aus den Klicks kommt. Und zweitens, weil (egal ob mit oder ohne Klicks) bei der Fahrtechnik per Körperspannung Druck auf das Pedal ausgeübt wird, um sich im Rad zu "verkeilen". Hat man keine Klicks, kommt man gar nicht erst in Versuchung, mit den Füßen an den Pedalen zu ziehen. Also wenn Du andere, griffige Pedale hast, nimm diese. Ob man sich deswegen extra welche anschaffen sollte, ist die Frage.


----------



## pacechris (31. Juli 2016)

Ich hab noch andere Pedale, und wenn nicht bekommt man dort auch welche für den kurs gestellt.


----------



## cschaeff (31. Juli 2016)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ich hab noch andere Pedale, und wenn nicht bekommt man dort auch welche für den kurs gestellt.


Ich würde dir empfehlen, vor dem Kurs ein par Touren mit den Flats zu fahren, um dich daran zu gewöhnen. Wenn du die das erste Mal beim Kurs anhast, beschäftigst du dich mehr mit den Pedalen als mit den Kursinhalten. Ich bin vor einem halben Jahr auf Flats umgestiegen und brauchte mindestens 10 Touren, um mich richtig wohl zu fühlen. 
Wenn du vorhast, bei den klickies zu bleiben, mach den Kurs mit Klickies.


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2016)

Flats machen nur mit richtigen Schuhen (5-10) Sinn.

Mit normalen Schuhen ist der Grip bescheiden.

Trailrock macht mW nur mit Flats, zumindest Patrick.

Grüße


----------



## dkc-live (3. August 2016)

Das ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit...
Es gibt auch andere gute Flatpedale Schuhe die Teilweise sogar besser sind wie 5-10.
Des weiteren gibt es auch Flats da haben profilierte Sohlen mehr Grip. Habe ich selbst. Fahre ich aber aus Gründen der Sohlenstreifigkeit nicht.
Ich würde es als Unsinn empfinden wegen eines Kurses Schuhe und Flats zu kaufen... Soviel bringen die einem Einsteiger auch nicht.

Ich bin jedenfalls am Enduro auf Flats gewechselt. Es hatte aber einzig und allein den Grund, dass ich im Park nach der Startrampe nicht rechtzeitig ins zweite Pedal gekommen bin . Sicherer bin ich auf den Flats aber nicht. Ich finde nur das man satter steht und weniger kippelt, was durchaus hilfreich sein kann. Und das sage ich der 8 Jahre Clicks am Allmountain/Enduro gefahren ist.


----------



## pacechris (3. August 2016)

Ich hab mich mal gewunder warum man für Falts 5-10 Schuhe braucht 

Gottseidank gibt es googel so hab ich dann erfahren das es ein Marke ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ufp (4. August 2016)

dkc-live schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch nur die halbe Wahrheit...
> Es gibt auch andere gute Flatpedale Schuhe die Teilweise sogar besser sind wie 5-10.


Zum Beispiel?



> Des weiteren gibt es auch Flats da haben profilierte Sohlen mehr Grip. Habe ich selbst. Fahre ich aber aus Gründen der Sohlenstreifigkeit nicht.


Welche sind das?

Ich hatte mit meinen Shimano Am 45 keinen guten Gripp, selbst auf scharfkantigen Madenschrauben


----------



## dkc-live (4. August 2016)

ufp schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel?
> 
> 
> Welche sind das?
> ...


Adidas Trailcross SL / Protect
Vaude Moab
Speci 2fo
Das Grio Ding...

Die Welt ist keine Scheibe 


Auf meinen China Pedalen stehe ich mit sneakern mit profil besser wie mit stealth sohle.


----------

